# Rasta Zaskar



## versus (16. Mai 2007)

ich habe inzwischen ersatz für mein avalanche bekommen und zwar einen rot eloxierten 18" zaskar rahmen von peru73 winken: ). 
der soll das aus dem wettbewerb bekannte rote in 19" ablösen, da mir das doch einen tick zu gross ist.

fast gleichzeitig habe ich in der englischen bucht einen gelben 18" zaskar rahmen ersteigert. 

da ich beide rahmen von grund auf neu zusammenschrauben werde, kam mir der schon mal geäusserte gedanke an ein rasta zaskar  

so grob:
roter rahmen | goldene gabel + 1-2 andere goldene teile (evtl. stütze) | grüne reifen und/oder grüne elox-teile (flaschenhalter, booster etc.) 

allerdings wäre eben das bekannte rote die basis dafür  
dessen rote anbauteile würden sich am gelben wiederum sehr gut machen.

was meint ihr ? habt ihr anregungen, oder einsprüche ?

hier der gelbe:


----------



## Janikulus (16. Mai 2007)

ich fande dein Aufbau vom roten Zaskar sehr schön, würde ich auch so lassen und den Gelben als Rastafari Zaskar aufbauen. Der gelbe ist irgendwie knalliger für so ein Aufbau. Rote Gabel, grüne Reifen, rote Kurbel und Sattelstütze, grüner Vorbau und Lenker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. Mai 2007)

stimmt, das wäre auch noch eine möglichkeit!
allerdings bräuchte ich dazu dann nochmal eine rote judy (race).


----------



## cleiende (16. Mai 2007)

Oder Du lässt eine andere Gabel rot oder grün pulvern. Müsstest Du ja u.U. auch mit dem Lenker machen lassen (oder wer stellt grüne Lenker her?).


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Mai 2007)

habe das hier gestern beim gr. e abgeschossen und so richtig kann ich es nicht gebrauchen.
also versus für rasta-look ist das wunderbar.
kannst dich ja mal melden.


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Mai 2007)

Ich find's ja erstmal total prima dass du dich für's Rasta-Zaskar entschieden hat. Ich würde den roten Rahmen so lassen wie er ist (nur ne Nummer kleiner halt), weil er einfach eine absolute Stylebombe ist und nicht umsonst den ersten Platz gemacht hat. Würde mich also auch eher an Janikulus dranhängen - nur auf die grünen Reifen würde ich verzichten - ich hätte Angst dass es dann zu sehr nach Spielzeug aussieht. Und vielleicht rote oder grüne Maguras?!


----------



## versus (16. Mai 2007)

anfang der nächsten woche bekomme ich das gelbe und dann werde ich mal sehen, ob und wie es sich für einen rasta-aufbau eignet.
zumindest habe ich schon eine güldene gabel in aussicht  

@cleiende: richtig, ich könnte vielleicht meine silberne sid in grün umlackieren. die adresse habe ich ja noch von dir. 

@david: danke, aber ich habe selbst noch einen grünen booster.


----------



## alf2 (16. Mai 2007)

Der grüne Rahmen von der öligen Kette würde sich auch gut für ein Rasta Zaskar eignen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=278665


----------



## versus (16. Mai 2007)

stimmt - aber rahmen habe ich jetzt genug ;-)

vielleicht will ja noch jemand mit ins projekt rasta einsteigen ???


----------



## Kruko (16. Mai 2007)

Liebend gerne, aber da kriege ich Haue von meiner Frau


----------



## laxerone (16. Mai 2007)

war auch mein erster gedanke bei meinem grünen:




rote teile hätt ich inzwischen auch genug zusammen und als vor kurzen das zaskar mit der riesen beule aber mit der goldenen white brothers gabel auf ebay war (hab die auktion leider gelöscht) wär ich fast schwach geworden...jetzt wirds erstmal nur grün/rot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. Mai 2007)

@laxerone: bin immer noch begeistert wenn ich das teil sehe! was für ein toller rahmen ! ! ! 

falls noch jemand mitmachen will - das wäre auch eine gute basis, allerdings kein zaskar:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110127429924&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

vielleicht können wir beim nächsten wettbewerb eine eigene kategorie "rasta-bikes" aufmachen


----------



## versus (17. Mai 2007)

oh mann, es hat mich schon wieder gepackt...:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:de


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Mai 2007)

so .... da ich jetzt die grundvorraussetzungen erfülle würde ich gerne mitmachen...........


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2007)

super! dann bin ich mal gespannt !!!


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (21. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> super! dann bin ich mal gespannt !!!



Kurze Frage, ist das alles Eloxal oder kann man ein Rad auch so lackieren?
Sieht fantastisch aus!


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2007)

hallo jesse,

ist bisher alles eloxal, ausser wenn ich den gelben rahmen als basis nehmen sollte. der wäre dann vermutlich lackiert.

man kann rahmen natrülich auch eloxieren lassen, aber da ist die vorbehandlung wohl recht aufwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (23. Mai 2007)

Ringle H2O in grün und neu!

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160119109463


----------



## versus (23. Mai 2007)

genau was ich suche ! ! !

ich habe gestern auch schon mal mit dem projekt angefangen:





das könnte schon echt schick werden...


----------



## versus (24. Mai 2007)

ein paar späßchen für das rasta-equipement:

grün:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:de

rot:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Devil-HorseBoost...1QQihZ016QQcategoryZ77581QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cleiende (24. Mai 2007)

Die Fred Salmons sind doch cool.
Hab ich meinem Bruder in Gold ans blaue Bravado geschenkt.


----------



## Kint (25. Mai 2007)

kann auch bald innen club....

http://s87224782.onlinehome.us//forsale/GT_frame/

konnte mal wieder nicht wiederstehen aber bald sind alle träume erfüllt... hast du den roten raceface eigentlich schon verbaut volker ?


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2007)

wie lässig! so langsam lohnt sich echt eine rasta kategorie  

ein schnapper war es aber nicht gerade, oder ?

den real seal habe ich noch nicht verbaut, weil
a: ein roter fsa im gelben rahmen verbaut war
b: ich noch nicht sicher bin welche gabel in welchen rahmen kommt  
c: ich steuersätze nur noch ein- und ausbaue wenn ich sicher bin, dass er die nächste 100 jahre drin bleibt


----------



## Kint (25. Mai 2007)

naja bei 20" trennt sich die spreu vom weizen - entweder schnapper weil allen zu groÃ oder teuer weil kaum angebot. kennst ja meine affinitÃ¤t zu rot, daraus kannst du folgern dass ich seit 2 jahren nen roten zasi in akzeptablem zustand und 20" only suche. gab vielleicht 3 oder 4 bisher. und dann noch versand nach D etc... habe mir jetzt halt den geschossen weil andererseits 300 dollares auch nicht der preis fÃ¼r einen guten in  rot sind ( fÃ¼r u.s. kÃ¤ufer) und der gleiche preis wie beim purplefade - mein maximum fÃ¼r ein zassi. und war sofort kauf - mir zu heikel um eventuell 30 â¬ zu sparen und abzuwarten. nacher isser wech.... und zustand ist schon fast als sahne zu bezeichnen:

http://s87224782.onlinehome.us//forsale/GT_frame/

froi mich erstmal tierisch.... ein schritt nÃ¤her zur vervollkommnung meiner sammlung - fehlt nur noch psyclone, karakoram elite in 22" 1995er rts und lts. sowie das lts 1000...... ach und das weisse xizang :;-):

ach und aussserdem hatter ja noch die original garantiekarte vom verkÃ¤ufer ausgefÃ¼llt und 

It came with a life time warranty witch is rare these days. 


jaja came...huah....



wird aber nicht rasta um das mal vorwegzunehmen...

rote gt naben - rote kore spanner - sind schon vorhanden....s


----------



## kingmoe (26. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich endlich mal eine passende Gabel bekommen würde, wäre mein neues Stahlross auch schon beim Pulvern. Was hat das mit Zaskars zu tun? Gar nichts, wird aber ein Rasta-Cockpit bekommen (sofern der Eloxierer bei meinen wünschen nicht ausfallend wird  )


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Juni 2007)

hab mein rotes zaskar im bikemarkt. brauche kohle für andere gts. also wer will?


----------



## chrrup150 (14. Juni 2007)

Wenn´s um den Rahmen geht was willsten dafür haben???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laxerone (15. Juni 2007)

warum kanns kein blauer sein


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. Juni 2007)

Hast du schon einen Lenker?
Ich hab da noch was im Keller liegen,
was farblich recht nah an den Brakebooster rankommt...


----------



## versus (23. Juni 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Hast du schon einen Lenker?
> Ich hab da noch was im Keller liegen,
> was farblich recht nah an den Brakebooster rankommt...



wessen brakebooster meinst du denn   ?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. Juni 2007)

Diesen.


----------



## versus (23. Juni 2007)

fein ! au ja !!!
schicke dir ne pm !


----------



## versus (5. Juli 2007)

hat irgendwer von euch das rasta-projekt weiter fortgeführt ???

ich werde am w.e. mal den grünen lenker + booster montieren - mal sehen...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht bringt ja das hier den Rasta Thread wieder in Schwung:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZmonokim

Viele Grüße



versus schrieb:


> hat irgendwer von euch das rasta-projekt weiter fortgeführt ???
> 
> ich werde am w.e. mal den grünen lenker + booster montieren - mal sehen...


----------

